

Yanis Varoufakis on Valve, Spontaneous Order, and the European Crisis - rdp
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2013/02/varoufakis_on_v.html

======
RougeFemme
The most interesting part of this was that Valve, a company that develops
online video games, has no hierarchy and bosses. And, at least at first
glance, is thriving. I don't care too much for hierarchy, but I do like
bosses, especially to take care of personnel-related items and issues and to
deflect political issues. If that boss can motivate and - to some degree -
educate me, that's a bonus. Unless I liked and _really_ respected my
teammates, I'm not sure I'd like an environment without a boss.

